# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  ]BonitaSoft implante la dmocratisation du BPM aux Etats-Unis et complte son tour de table avec 2,5 millions

## Mejdi20

*BonitaSoft implante la dmocratisation du BPM aux Etats-Unis et complte son tour de table avec 2,5 millions d'euros*

*Paris, le 19 octobre 2010 -* BonitaSoft rpond ainsi  une demande croissante du march outre-Atlantique. En parallle, lentreprise annonce une leve de fonds complmentaire de 2,5 millions deuros ainsi que la sortie de la version 5.3 de Bonita Open Solution, qui offre la simulation de processus et un support renforc pour le Cloud Computing.

Avec plus du tiers des tlchargements de sa solution open source de gestion des processus mtier en provenance des Etats-Unis et dj plusieurs entreprises amricains dont le leader de la pharmacie parmi ses 70 clients, BonitaSoft lance aujourdhui ses activits sur le march nord-amricain avec la cration de deux implantations. Miguel Valds-Faura, Pdg et fondateur de BonitaSoft dirigera lentreprise depuis le bureau de San-Francisco, avec lappui de Dave Cloyd qui conduira les activits commerciales depuis Boston.

_ Depuis un an, la diffusion de Bonita Open Solution a dpass nos projections, notamment grce  un nombre de tlchargements lev depuis les Etats-Unis, ce qui nous a incit  acclrer notre expansion.  dclare Miguel Valds Faura.  Cet intrt grandissant nous indique que la dmocratisation du BPM dont nous sommes la force motrice doit rendre le BPM accessible  davantage dutilisateurs._

David Cloyd apporte plus de 20 annes dexprience dans le lancement dditeurs informatiques europens sur le march amricain ainsi quune connaissance profonde du monde du BPM grce  ses expriences passes chez Tibco et Xerox. Il occupait prcdemment les fonctions de Directeur gnral pour les Etats-Unis au sein de Nuxeo, o il a conduit cet diteur de gestion de contenu (ECM) open source  une prise de position notable sur ce march.

Cette implantation aux Etats-Unis ainsi que la sortie de Bonita Open Solution 5.3 marquent une nouvelle tape dans le dveloppement de BonitaSoft suite aux succs rencontrs par la socit depuis sa cration, succs souligns par la leve dun tour de table complmentaire de 2,5 millions deuros auprs des investisseurs dj prsents, Auriga Partners et Ventech, pour atteindre un financement total de 4,5 millions deuros.

_  Jai pu voir dans les deux dernires annes une opportunit grandissante pour un diteur open source capable doffrir une suite BPM complte rivalisant avec les leaders du march que sont IBM-Lombardi, Oracle ou Pega. _ dclare Bertrand Diard, Pdg de Talend et membre du conseil dadministration de BonitaSoft. _ Grce  sa technologie avance, sa communaut trs active et le leadership de Miguel, BonitaSoft a clairement tous les atouts pour prendre cette place-l_  conclut-il.

Plus d'information sur: www.bonitasoft.com.

----------

